# No 68k Mac emulators  in ports



## romanaOne (Jun 26, 2019)

BasiliskII is a 68k mac emulator (System 6 to 8) that compiles and works with a lot of games. I just compiled it when I discovered it isn't in ports anymore. There is some Makefile editing to compile --with-gtk because the configure script couldn't find gtk-config.  Is there someplace I can get this old? script to simplify the building? (You really want the gtk2 GUI with BasiliskII because there are a bunch of runtime options.)

SheepShaver (System 9 PPC) I did not test, because I lost interest in Macs after the PPC bloat-up.

Executor (68k mac emulator requiring no Mac ROMs) is more trouble than it is worth. It can easily be compiled on Arch Linux (AUR) but it is very broken and I doubt many games will work on it. 3 of 4 games I tried failed to run. Only the included demos (Lemmings, Mac Breadboard, etc.) worked.
All sorts of funny errors #xyz related to disk access.... 

Minivmac is another Mac Plus and Mac II emulator (Systems 6 to 7).  Easy to compile, tested a few games without problem. Has the ability to render double size which really takes the pain out of playing games whose native resolution is 640x480 and below.

I've looked at the porting handbook and it seems like it is hard to make a port.  I think BasiliskII and minivmac used to be in ports years ago. Is there someplace I can find the old port files? Or just some simple, documented step-by-step example of making a port?
BasiliskII is described here as deleted: https://www.freshports.org/emulators/basiliskII/

For BasiliskII, a port would need to fetch source--now called "macemu"-- from github, run configure to get a Makefile,  apply a few patches to main.cpp and Makefile, and gmake with the (patched) Makefile.

For minivmac, a port would need to download the source from the minivmac site, compile and run a binary to create a script to create another script to make the Makefile, run gmake.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2019)

romanaOne said:


> Is there someplace I can find the old port files?


Yes, in the ports tree. It's version controlled (subversion) and you can checkout any part at any revision you want/need. 



romanaOne said:


> Or just some simple, documented step-by-step example of making a port?


That would be the porter's handbook you already found. It can't be made any simpler as every port is different and requires a different way of approaching it. So there's no "one size fits all" way of doing it.



romanaOne said:


> For BasiliskII, a port would need to fetch source--now called "macemu"-- from github











						Chapter 5. Configuring the Makefile
					

Configuring the Makefile for FreeBSD Ports




					www.freebsd.org
				






romanaOne said:


> run configure to get a Makefile











						Chapter 6. Special Considerations
					

Special considerations when creating a new FreeBSD Port




					www.freebsd.org
				






romanaOne said:


> apply a few patches to main.cpp and Makefile











						Chapter 4. Slow Porting
					

Description about creating a FreeBSD Port when the program need some modifications




					www.freebsd.org
				






romanaOne said:


> and gmake with the (patched) Makefile.











						Chapter 17. Using USES Macros
					

USES macros make it easy to declare requirements and settings for a FreeBSD Port




					www.freebsd.org


----------

